# Adults and Kids!



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

I have noticed that many posts are being spoiled by people posting what can only be described as kids comments.

It would be nice if the adults could converse without the kids being involved!

Guess this comes down to the low price that the TT can be picked up for. It can now be bought by the younger drivers.

It used to be the Corsa and Saxo brigade but it looks like it could soon be the TT falling into this group.

Animal


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

What posts and where?
The thing is though, some people just converse on a lower level irrespective of age.

There will be all sorts and all classes of people on open forums but it is that mix that makes it an interesting place to be.

If you want real grown up conversation, perhaps you should get a Volvo and join their forum?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wel said :lol:

i agree to point, i get annoyed with text speak.
i use text speak on my phone to mates but not on a forum where alot of people will struggle, common courtesy really


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's not even text speak... It's that weird new language that seems to have evolved that just replaces letters randomly in words (sometimes not even abbreviating them). Some guy wrote "myn" instead of "mine" on here the other day and I had to do a double take to work out what the hell he meant.

This reminded me of a brilliant post from the Jade Goody Facebook page (a terrible, terrible place to visit. I think some girl called Kimberly had said something offensive about Princess Jade and this chimpanzee felt the need to defend her:



> Omg "Kimberly Illsley" Ur Such A Hypocrit...U Sed Everywan Else Is Likin Er Arse becuz she's Dyin U Wer D Wan Sayin Bad Stuff Nw U Bein Nice Lyk Get Over Urself...U Sed Ders More Decent Ppl Dyin Out Der...No1 Deserves To Die Especially Not Like Dat....My Nanny Died 3 Years Ago And I Knw Hw Ur Family Is Feelin Jade My Thoughts Are Wit You And Ur Family...And Kimberly U Shud Seriosly Gt Over Yourself Ur Such A Hypocritical Bitch It Dusnt Matter Wat Happend On BB Dat Was Lst Year In The Past And Im Sure Shilpa Has Forgiven And Forgotten....And Just Becuz U Hated Her Wen She Was On It Dusnt Mean Everywan Else Did....U No Its Ppl Lyk U Hu MkeMe Feel Sick...N U Say Jade's Not "Decent? "Ur D Wan Hu's Nt "Decent"...Lyk D Woman Is Dyin And All U Cre About Is Takin Shit About Er U Reli Mke Me Feel Sick...
> Jade I Reli Hope Ur Family Cn Gt Tru Dis I Tink Ur Reli Brave Doin Wat Ur Doin Like And Ur Obiously Puttin It On D Telli So Dat U Can Get Muny For Ur Kids Fr Wen Dey Grow Up Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


At first I thought maybe Jade had written it herself, but then I realised one or two of the words were actually spelt correctly.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Spandex said:


> It's not even text speak... It's that weird new language that seems to have evolved that just replaces letters randomly in words (sometimes not even abbreviating them).


Thats the bit I don't get! :?

The whole point of text speak was to save space and/or time typing a message but like Spandex says, now you just get mis spelt words for the sake of it! :x

Saj


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh dear!

The worrying thing is that these kids actually write their essays/assignments at college like that.


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

It is not just the text speak but the actual content of replies to posts. To be honest some of the replies are pure crap!

I sometime think that I have found my way onto a Max Power site or the like. How fast? What power? How low?

It is the `My first car to mod questions`.

Looks like the TT is falling from being a sought after car for its kudos to being sort after for its price.

Animal


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I know what you mean, but the people who like to mod their cars would do so no matter what car they had.

I suppose it is just time to accept that the TT is not as exclusive as it once was....otherwise how would i have got mine!


----------



## ricocheTT (Oct 24, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> I suppose it is just time to accept that the TT is not as exclusive as it once was...


Well it's 10 years old now and they stopped making them in 2006 so they can only get rarer. We'll just have to wait for the texting fraternity to crash theirs and then they'll be exclusive again. I haven't even got one yet and the insurance quotes look to damned high anyway. I might have to go for a standard car rather than an already modded one. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's a natural cycle through the life of a car. For a long time, the TT was saved from the K&N filter brigade by being too expensive... Then it got cheaper but the insurance still kept all but the most determined ones out. I think now though, it's cheap enough that you can factor in the insurance costs and it's still not prohibitively expensive to buy.



sporTTyminx said:


> the people who like to mod their cars would do so no matter what car they had.


That's exactly the problem. It's not a forum full of TT enthusiasts. It's modification enthusiasts. Most genuine technical questions are met with the standard responses of "put it on vagcom" or "take it to your indy". If you ask what wheels people like though, you'll get 10 pages of enthusiastic answers.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I didn't realise they stopped making them in 2006...cool!

I love my little car and it is getting some much needed TLC to restore it to its former glory. *sigh*


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

ive found that the worst people that abbreviate things tend to be older people tryin to be young and makin up their own words.

as for jade goody talkin like that it proves my point...she wasnt young by any means yet tlkin like that although she spoke like that aswell.

most of the people on this forum that hav modified their cars with the most power, lowest etc are not young like me. its got nothin to do with age more to do with money.

im 19 and tlk using some abbreviated words but dont go over the top cos i dont tlk like that normally...but i supose when im as old as most of u lot ill be sayin the same :roll: :lol:


----------



## ricocheTT (Oct 24, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> I didn't realise they stopped making them in 2006...cool!
> 
> I love my little car and it is getting some much needed TLC to restore it to its former glory. *sigh*


That's the Mk1 obviously


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

dzTT said:


> ive found that the worst people that abbreviate things tend to be older people tryin to be young and makin up their own words.
> 
> as for jade goody talkin like that it proves my point...she wasnt young by any means yet tlkin like that although she spoke like that aswell.
> 
> ...


Nope, didn't understand a word of that...


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

dzTT said:


> ive found that the worst people that abbreviate things tend to be older people tryin to be young and makin up their own words.
> 
> as for jade goody talkin like that it proves my point...she wasnt young by any means yet tlkin like that although she spoke like that aswell.
> 
> ...


Bless. 19 and still can't spell! :lol:

When you are as old as 'us' you'll be saying exactly the same as us (assuming you have learnt to talk and spell correctly!)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sadly, in my experience people who write badly continue to write badly. You might have thought that people would keep picking up correct usage and spelling as they went along, but there seems to be a point beyond which they give up. It's not uncommon to find people who enjoy reading and who are obviously exposed to proper, proof-read English as a result, who still write really badly with bad punctuation, bad grammar and spelling. Of course, these days it's harder to correct people lest you be seen as impinging on their creativity or some such nonsense. Then there's the excuse that language evolves. There's evolution and then there's illiterate bastardization. Innit, like, yo. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You a mackem ?


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> What posts and where?
> The thing is though, some people just converse on a lower level irrespective of age.
> 
> There will be all sorts and all classes of people on open forums but it is that mix that makes it an interesting place to be.
> ...


Nah do not need to goto the Volvo forum as I have a Range Rover and their forum is fine for `real grown up conversation`. 

You do not find all classes of people on the prestige vehicle sites. :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Well it is an open forum attracting people who owns TT's, whether they be 18 or 80, inevitably there will be a wide selection of people with over 18,000 members.

I do sometimes struggle with some of what is posted and there are some completely nonsencial posts that make me smile but I accept that we are not all the same, we have not all received the same level of education and we are not all as worried about the accuracy of our spelling and punctuation init bruv :lol:

Charlie


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

Spot on :lol:



Charlie said:


> Well it is an open forum attracting people who owns TT's, whether they be 18 or 80, inevitably there will be a wide selection of people with over 18,000 members.
> 
> I do sometimes struggle with some of what is posted and there are some completely nonsencial posts that make me smile but I accept that we are not all the same, we have not all received the same level of education and we are not all as worried about the accuracy of our spelling and punctuation init bruv :lol:
> 
> Charlie


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I do sometimes struggle with some of what is posted and there are some completely nonsencial posts that make me smile but I accept that we are not all the same, we have not all received the same level of education and we are not all as worried about the accuracy of our spelling and punctuation init bruv :lol:


Word! :lol: I think you hit the nail on the head though - accuracy brings clarity and universal understanding. Everyone can understand well-formed language. Sometimes you struggle as you said, and that's cos (oops) there's a standard that you expect in order for your own understanding to be effortless.

For me, it's like the reading equivalent of listening between, say, a news reader, and ooooo let's say.... Jordan. One I don't mind listening to because it's easy to understand, and the other takes energy to listen to and translate  I can't be arsed. Like, y'know wot Imean? Even some current "singers" sound like they need some form of speech therapy :lol:

Presenting a handy guide so some modern lyrical pronounciations:
"wit-yoo" : no, it's "wiTH you"
"terrapee" : no, it's "therapy"
"fought" : past tense of "fight"? Nope, wrong again, it's "THought"
"I doan cair wot you fink" : [smiley=book2.gif] I give up. :lol:

Life's short enough without devoting time to translating the incoherent ramblings of the illiterati :wink:  

Next week: the Australian Question Intonation.


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Well it is an open forum attracting people who owns TT's, whether they be 18 or 80, inevitably there will be a wide selection of people with over 18,000 members.
> 
> I do sometimes struggle with some of what is posted and there are some completely nonsencial posts that make me smile but I accept that we are not all the same, we have not all received the same level of education and we are not all as worried about the accuracy of our spelling and punctuation init bruv :lol:
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

Your right, but the problem is that this is on the WWW and if you have a limited understanding of the english language these phrases and spellings might confuse people. 
It is the kids trying to talk as if they are `hard`. I see this every day at work. Most try to be like rap artists or gangsters with their type of choice words and their body language.
They are just kids in an adult world. They carry knives and other weapons on the streets because they can not handle themselves.
It should be like Brazil where they clean the shit off the streets to keep it a better place for the more educated.

Animal


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Animal said:


> I see this every day at work. Most try to be like rap artists or gangsters with their type of choice words and their body language.
> 
> Animal


I see this everyday at work too. In my experience kids or 'students' write like this because this is how they talk. It is like their own special language. It may a sign of the times. It could be argued that it is people of a lower intelligence that write like this, but that is not so. I see lots of students write an essay in text speak, but when told that it is not acceptable they can change it.

I think it is just 'trendy' (is that word showing my age?) to write like this.

I am sure we will come full circle, but in the mean time whteva u do get wiv the tymes m8. l8ers. tb x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Animal said:


> They are just kids in an adult world. They carry knives and other weapons on the streets because they can not handle themselves.


u mean this kinda gun show? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

Animal said:


> It is not just the text speak but the actual content of replies to posts. To be honest some of the replies are pure crap!
> 
> I sometime think that I have found my way onto a Max Power site or the like. How fast? What power? How low?
> 
> ...


true but i've noticed most of those members dont seem to hang around on the site for long which helps :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spandex said:


> It's not even text speak... It's that weird new language that seems to have evolved that just replaces letters randomly in words (sometimes not even abbreviating them). Some guy wrote "myn" instead of "mine" on here the other day and I had to do a double take to work out what the hell he meant.
> 
> This reminded me of a brilliant post from the Jade Goody Facebook page (a terrible, terrible place to visit. I think some girl called Kimberly had said something offensive about Princess Jade and this chimpanzee felt the need to defend her:
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd ever bother to try and decipher it :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Dani you and me both, I got to the end of sentence 1 (well line 1 would probably be more accurate) ;-) makes no sense whatsoever.

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I got a very well educated client (a dentist) who insists sending texts in this weird "language". Often I give up trying to make sense of what it might mean and ring her ,,,, her spoken word is excellent!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

"I got a very well educated client" really Dani shocking grammar :lol: that don't make no sense nor nuffin ;-)

Charlie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Charlie said:


> "I got a very well educated client" really Dani shocking grammar :lol: that don't make no sense nor nuffin ;-)
> 
> Charlie


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont thin kit has much to to with actual age, there are people on here 40+ and even 60+ that are very very childish and have such mods and lexus lights. Your just victmising people for being young without actually knowing how old they are :roll:


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

The people that I have made comment about have quite clearly put their age on the profile.
If you read a stupid comment or a childish answer and then click on the user namw the age is most often displayed hence the reason that I can confirm the ages of the people posting. :roll:

Guess that part of working it out comes with age! :lol:

I have not commented on the style in which people mod their cars but more the content of the post or the replies to a post.

Granted we all make spelling mistakes but some people appear to have missed their education and have now found the only way to communicate with their like minded ages is through text speak.

Animal


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To me, it's all down to consideration for others. I'm sure I could save myself a load of time typing out posts if I missed out letters and used text-speak but then the reader would have to put that same time back in translating it back to English before they could work out what I was saying.

If you have a little bit of consideration for the reader, you'd be willing to take a bit of extra time to make sure what you wrote makes sense and is easy to read. If consideration for others is too much of a stretch, how about something I know you can manage - consideration for yourself... If your post is easy to read, people will actually take the time to answer it.

There are plenty of times I see someone posting a question on here that I might know the answer to, but they've written it in their own special form of English For The Lazy, so I leave it. If they can't be bothered typing a few extra letters, then I can't be bothered sitting there working out exactly what they're trying to say.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Spandex said:


> To me, it's all down to consideration for others. I'm sure I could save myself a load of time typing out posts if I missed out letters and used text-speak but then the reader would have to put that same time back in translating it back to English before they could work out what I was saying.
> 
> If you have a little bit of consideration for the reader, you'd be willing to take a bit of extra time to make sure what you wrote makes sense and is easy to read. If consideration for others is too much of a stretch, how about something I know you can manage - consideration for yourself... If your post is easy to read, people will actually take the time to answer it.
> 
> There are plenty of times I see someone posting a question on here that I might know the answer to, but they've written it in *their* own special form of English For The Lazy, so I leave it. If they can't be bothered typing a few extra letters, then I can't be bothered sitting *there* working out exactly what they're trying to say.


Well said! 
And you obviously also know the difference between "there" and "their" and know how to use it; that's so good to see


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Does pride come into this at all? 

I always 'preview' my posts and try to be grammatically correct even whilst taking the p*** out of people. I also try to spell correctly and if I'm in doubt of a word I check it out. :wink:

It isn't difficult and if I miss a mistake on 'preview' I will correct it afterwards just to make it good. :roll:

You have to excuse Dani the odd mistake. English isn't her native language but she writes and speaks it better than a lot on here. 8)


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ wot he sed


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

triplefan said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ wot he sed


And Triplefan wins the Ironic Post of the Year award... :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

8)


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Spandex said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^^^^^^ wot he sed
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

[/quote]Range Rover and their forum is fine for `real grown up conversation`. 

You do not find all classes of people on the prestige vehicle sites. :wink:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

26ash_tt said:


> Range Rover and their forum is fine for `real grown up conversation`.
> 
> You do not find all classes of people on the prestige vehicle sites. :wink:





> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm surprised that they have time to post between deals.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm surprised that they have time to post between deals.


I imagine those forums are now full of nouveau riche chavs, driving Range Rover Sports...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Range Rover and their forum is fine for `real grown up conversation`.
> 
> You do not find all classes of people on the prestige vehicle sites. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
I'm surprised that they have time to post between deals.[/quote]

And comparing Barbours and shopping trolley damage... :wink:


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Range Rover and their forum is fine for `real grown up conversation`.
> ...


I'm surprised that they have time to post between deals.[/quote]

And comparing Barbours and shopping trolley damage... :wink:[/quote]

Oh no not Barbours as they are soooo 1980`s. :lol: :lol:

And what is a shopping trolley? I think Jeeves mentioned something about the peasants using it to collect the food that they get from the shops when they get their shopping points. :wink: :lol:

Animal


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Range Rover and their forum is fine for `real grown up conversation`.
> 
> You do not find all classes of people on the prestige vehicle sites. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]
I'm surprised that they have time to post between deals.[/quote]

And what deals would they be????


----------



## Gooseland (Nov 4, 2009)

Well internet is wide used, so don't be surprised, that in Forums (in general) you can find people that writes posts like kids.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

st seen this 
well i dont read many of the posts about coloured petrol cap nuts and which wheels etc, nor am i a fan of the "lexus lights " brigade , and i like to read something with correct grammer and spelling , and a bit of an adult take on things not some of the purile drivel often seen,,,but would rather read that than some of this snobbish shit from some of you creeps !!!


----------



## Animal (Apr 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> *st* seen this
> well i dont read many of the posts about coloured petrol cap nuts and which wheels etc, nor am i a fan of the "lexus lights " brigade , *and i like to read something with correct grammer and spelling *, and a bit of an adult take on things not some of the purile drivel often seen,,,but would rather read that than some of *this snobbish shit from some of you creeps *!!!


So do I. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And that is why we built that big wall from East to West. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Animal


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Animal said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > *st* seen this
> ...


it wasnt you lot that built it tho was it ? ( did you never do history at school ??!!! ) it was the Romans !!!   
and all the snobbish shit comes from your side of it !!!! maybe we could get the lottery fund to re build it !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol: @ roddy.

Us Geordies aren't snobs...well i am, but some people deserve to be looked down on.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

@ Sporty,,
way aye man !!!! me thinks you jest bonnie lass,,,, one of my best palls is from Wallsend ,, and he sure aint no stinkin snob !!!!,,,well he couldnt be,, he drives an A3 TDI ( 130 ?150 ) black 2 dr,, good car but not a TT :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> st seen this
> well i dont read many of the posts about coloured petrol cap nuts and which wheels etc, nor am i a fan of the "lexus lights " brigade , and i like to read something with correct grammer and spelling , and a bit of an adult take on things not some of the purile drivel often seen,,,but would rather read that than some of this snobbish shit from some of you creeps !!!


just get straight to the point roddy :lol: :lol: as for the BIG wall it aint big enough ,i manage to get over the fuker every week.aint you got any decent brickies down south??????


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

haw wull, how ya dayin pal,, am doon neer a place cawed Kidderminster geein may neebs a wee hon finishin aff a boat,, haw man ye shood hear the wiy they aw **** doon here man,, a huvnae unnerstood a single word in twa weeks man,, ken fit a meen man !!!!  
aye an a think we shood aw spele 'n **** rightly oan theese phorum plases , coz therez an awfae lot o they snobbies folks aroon,,, tho a cannae be roode tae they wimen tho, naw, aye,, ken !!! oh an btw ,,howz the big smoke.. an aw the decent brikies went awa wi they Romans !!! ..   :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> haw wull, how ya dayin pal,, am doon neer a place cawed Kidderminster geein may neebs a wee hon finishin aff a boat,, haw man ye shood hear the wiy they aw **** doon here man,, a huvnae unnerstood a single word in twa weeks man,, ken fit a meen man !!!!
> aye an a think we shood aw spele 'n **** rightly oan theese phorum plases , coz therez an awfae lot o they snobbies folks aroon,,, tho a cannae be roode tae they wimen tho, naw, aye,, ken !!! oh an btw ,,howz the big smoke.. an aw the decent brikies went awa wi they Romans !!! ..   :lol: :lol:


Bleedin' foreigners... :lol: :wink:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

roddy said:


> haw wull, how ya dayin pal,, am doon neer a place cawed Kidderminster geein may neebs a wee hon finishin aff a boat,, haw man ye shood hear the wiy they aw **** doon here man,, a huvnae unnerstood a single word in twa weeks man,, ken fit a meen man !!!!
> aye an a think we shood aw spele 'n **** rightly oan theese phorum plases , coz therez an awfae lot o they snobbies folks aroon,,, tho a cannae be roode tae they wimen tho, naw, aye,, ken !!! oh an btw ,,howz the big smoke.. an aw the decent brikies went awa wi they Romans !!! ..   :lol: :lol:


fkin pissing masel, :lol: im on a weeks hol the noo mate.then off to birmingham for a few weeks.they aw talk a bit funny rod efter ye get over that wall. :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

haw wul,, yer no gonna beeleevee this man, but its aw true , a woodnae tell yae a lie !!!!, when a wis comin doon tae here they wernae goona let me throo the "wall " coz a woodnae bribe them sos i tell ya what a did , a wiznae gonna be beet ya ken, sos a just backed up a gid wee bitty and tied some tyres tae the front bitty ae the TT an
"hit that gate dayin 98
let those truckers roll
10 / 4 !!!!! ".eeeh haaa.. he he he


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's a big 10-4, this is Rubber Duck, and I haven't got a bloody clue what you're saying. :lol: :lol: Oh look, a truckin' convoy!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> That's a big 10-4, this is Rubber Duck, and I haven't got a bloody clue what you're saying. :lol: :lol: Oh look, a truckin' convoy!


no ..   ??? !!! ach well,,, :roll: :roll:


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't get me started :roll:


----------

